# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Holby City > General >  Holby City General News Thread

## alan45

Holby City hunk Hari Dhillon has revealed how his drugs binge storyline has hit close to home after his cousins own battle with heroin.

The actor who plays romeo surgeon Michael Spence in the BBC1 drama gets his most hard-hitting plotline when his marriage break-up sends him into a spiral of drink and drug abuse this month.

But behind the scenes, the script has taken its toll on Hari, 41, after resurrecting the anguish his family suffered when his close cousin Chris went off the rails.

In a frank interview, the star also revealed how he gets squeamish in the operating scenes, his girlfriend thinks its hilarious that hes the shows stud, and why his next move could be Bollywood.

The American star was speaking as viewers are about to see Michael lose control after realising his marriage to Annalese is over. The doc starts boozing and taking cocaine and punches a colleague.

Michael is literally starting to unravel, says Hari. It was great to play but it also left me emotionally drained.

It brought up a lot of feelings to do with Chris. I was a teenager when Chris was in his 20s. He fell into heroin. I watched him disintegrate in front of my eyes while his family and us desperately tried to help.

Knowing he'd changed so much, that really left a mark on me. You see people at their very lowest that really sticks in your mind. And you know it's because of bad decisions.

That's the same reason Michael turns to drink and drugs.

Hari's cousin was one of the lucky ones who made it through rehab and is now clean. But that didn't stop the storyline hitting a nerve. Hari says: It was draining and I was pleased when I flicked through the script and saw it was finally over and I could go back to just philandering.

Hari's definitely done his share of love scenes since joining the show as dishy doc Michael three years ago.

But in real life the dad of one couldn't be more different.

Born in San Francisco, Hari had been acting in the States until his show The Loop was cancelled. His long-term partner Lara had just given birth to their daughter Arya, now three, and a Hollywood writers strike was in full swing.

Terrified about how he could provide for his family, he flew to film a short drama in London where he ran into the Holby casting director in the street. It was perfect timing, says Hari, who had appeared briefly in the show a few years earlier as Dr Sunil Gupta. So we gave up LA and moved to London. It was a big move but very exciting. The three years have gone past in a blur.

Since joining Holby, which is filmed in Elstree Studios near London, general surgeon Michael has bedded nurse Donna Jackson (Jaye Jacobs) and {registrar Jac Naylor (RosieMarcel), and flirted with consultant Connie (Amanda Mealing), all while being married to Annalese (Anna-Louise Plowman).

Hari's real partner Lara, an Irish yoga instructor, finds his stud status hilarious.

It makes her laugh, he smiles. Shes not the jealous type. She thinks it's funny I get fan mail. But shes become just like a fan herself.Ill go home from a day of filming and shell be like How could you do that to Jac? I have to remind her its not real.

The pair met when Hari was in Ireland for a friend's wedding. After returning to LA, Lara gave birth to their first born Arya. But life's been so busy, he hasn't got round to popping the question. Its on the to-do list, he laughs.

Hari had to leave behind relatives in the States but makes yearly visits,as well as to India where his family is originally from.

Headmits he sometimes misses LA. He says: When I wake up sometimes at4am, I miss California. But I do love Britain, even the weather.

Hari starred in several hit US shows after going to drama school in London, including the supernatural drama Charmed, Without a Trace and Medium. But his first job after graduating from the University of California had nothing to do with acting he was an AIDS educator at jails in California and Hawaii.

Hari says: It was one of those strange left turns life takes. It was the early 90s when Aids was heavily stigmatised and it was my job to talk to sufferers in detention centres and educate them about it.

It was a tough job, and I was young. It was harrowing and after a year I just burned out.

Now after three years in Holby, Hari reveals he still has one problem playing a surgeon he hates blood.

I could never have a real medical career, he laughs. I get really {squeamish in scenes with fake blood.There's been several times when I have to lie down or take a walk after a scene because my stomach is turning.

This might explain the next thing to do on his to-do list the less gruesome world of Bollywood. He says: Bollywood is definitely something I want to try. It looks like so much fun

In the meantime, Hari's too busy being a dad and has set his sights on Arya being a brain surgeon.

People say shes a little actress, but I'm not sure Ive seen any discernible talent yet, he laughs. Id rather she was a brain surgeon. It's a changing world for actors and its tough.

----------

JustJodi (01-08-2010)

----------


## alan45

Laila Rouass has joined the cast of Holby City, taking on the role of new regular character Sahira Shah.

The former Footballers' Wives and Primeval actress has already started filming with the BBC medical drama and will make her first appearance in the show in February.

Sahira is a brilliant surgeon who quickly finds herself competing with Jac Naylor (Rosie Marcel) for the position of top dog at Holby following her arrival on screen.

Another ongoing storyline will focus on Sahira's dark history with Henrik Hanssen (Guy Henry), who has been guiding her career. Fans will also see the married newcomer struggle to resist a growing attraction to Greg Douglas (Edward MacLiam).

Speaking of her new role, Rouass commented: "I'm over the moon to be joining the cast of Holby and am enjoying bringing the character of Sahira Shah to life. Like me, Sahira is a mum so I can totally relate to the struggles she faces balancing motherhood with her working life. 

"I have no medical knowledge whatsoever so playing a surgeon on Holby has been a real eye opener! All the cast have made me feel so at home already and I'm looking forward to getting stuck into some juicy storylines."

Holby's executive producer Belinda Campbell added: "Laila has brought a fresh new energy to Holby City and her character has been a joy to create. Like many women in 2010, Sahira tries her best to maintain the delicate balance between work and home life. 

"While on the surface she appears to be cool and calm, underneath it all, she is kicking madly just to keep afloat. It will be fascinating to explore what is really going on underneath the faÃ§ade of perfection Sahira has created for herself. I'm sure her character will be someone a lot of viewers will recognise in themselves."

----------


## Perdita

Holby City's new recruit Guy Henry has been filming with the medical drama's parent show Casualty, it has been announced.

Henry's character Henrik Hanssen made his first appearance in Holby last month and has since been causing tension at the hospital as part of his new job as the joint director of surgery.

Speaking in an interview with Inside Soap, Holby's series producer Myar Craig-Brown confirmed that Henrik will soon become the latest character to move over to the Emergency Department for a guest appearance.

Craig-Brown explained: "Guy is actually filming at Casualty at the moment, so the next crossover will air in about three months.

"It makes sense, seeing as we are all in one hospital. In Holby's world, Casualty is just downstairs - even though we film at Elstree and they film in Bristol."

Back in June, it was revealed that the Holby and Casualty teams plan to air "two or three" crossovers each year from now on.

----------


## alan45

Laila Rouass's Holby City character is to take a central role in the medical drama's 2011 storylines, series producer Myar Craig-Brown has revealed.

Earlier this month, it was announced that the former Footballers' Wives and Primeval star had been cast as new regular character Sahira Shah, a brilliant surgeon and devoted mum.

Show bosses have already confirmed that Sahira has a dark history with fellow newcomer Henrik Hanssen (Guy Henry), who has been guiding her career.

In an interview with Inside Soap, Craig-Brown promised big things for the character of Sahira after being asked to disclose details from the programme's last story conference.

Speaking of the conference, she explained: "It was last week and we've worked out everything till the end of the series, which will take us up to round this time next year. It's going to be about Henrik's relationship with Sahira and discovering what her character is all about.

"She'll get involved with Greg and put Jac's nose out of joint - and Jac will find it difficult because Sahira isn't all handbags at dawn! Sahira comes in, makes people cupcakes and is well liked."

Rouass makes her first appearance in Holby in February.

----------


## alan45

Holby City star Tina Hobley has revealed that she loves being back on set following maternity leave.

The actress, who gave birth to baby boy Orson in March, admitted that she can get away with not looking her best because her character Chrissie Williams has also recently given birth.

She told The Mirror: "I love being back at Holby. There's very little make-up going on with Chrissie at the moment and my hair's a bit greasy. I love it because I'm just playing how I really feel!

"Being pregnant on screen and in real life was quite fun too - that's why I'd like to use Orson as my baby on set. It's not because I want him to be a child star. I just like him with me as much as possible!"

She added: "I don't think it's ever particularly easy going back to work after maternity leave. It's not so much of a wrench but more of a struggle. You have to be very organised - the whole house does."

----------


## Perdita

> Chas Dingle is currently waging war on Eve Jenson and Carl King as she secretly plots her revenge against their affair.
> 
> The two women, played by Lucy Pargeter and Suzanne Shaw, may be fighting for Carl's heart - but who would win if things came down to a cat fight for their man?
> 
> Lucy told Inside Soap magazine: "Chas would definitely win if she and Eve had a fight - Chas has used her fists all her life.
> 
> "I reckon we'll find out one way or another, because the girls are bound to have a scrap at some point.
> 
> 
> ...



What does this have to do with Holby City??  Wrong thread, I believe

----------


## Perdita

> Laila Rouass's Holby City character is to take a central role in the medical drama's 2011 storylines, series producer Myar Craig-Brown has revealed.
> 
> Earlier this month, it was announced that the former Footballers' Wives and Primeval star had been cast as new regular character Sahira Shah, a brilliant surgeon and devoted mum.
> 
> Show bosses have already confirmed that Sahira has a dark history with fellow newcomer Henrik Hanssen (Guy Henry), who has been guiding her career.
> 
> In an interview with Inside Soap, Craig-Brown promised big things for the character of Sahira after being asked to disclose details from the programme's last story conference.
> 
> Speaking of the conference, she explained: "It was last week and we've worked out everything till the end of the series, which will take us up to round this time next year. It's going to be about Henrik's relationship with Sahira and discovering what her character is all about.
> ...


Laila Rouass has revealed that her Holby City character will receive a frosty greeting from Jac Naylor (Rosie Marcel).

The actress joins the show later this month as surgeon Sahira Shah after signing a year-long contract with the hospital drama.

"She is met with animosity from Jac Naylor, played by Rosie Marcel," she told The Mirror. "Theirs is a tense relationship, although over work rather than men, so there are lots of one liners.

"And there's plenty of chemistry with registrar Greg Douglas which I'm looking forward to - he's played by Ed McLiam, a handsome young Irish man and I have a soft spot for the Celts!"

Rouass added that losing several close friends recently has made her reassess her future. "You know, every year you celebrate your birthday you moan because you're getting older," she said. "But now I'm really thankful, really proud I got this far. I'm over trying to be younger or look younger."


DS

----------


## alan45

Laila Rouass has admitted that she is unaware of her Holby City character's full backstory.

Next week's episode of the BBC medical drama sees the actress make her debut in the role of Sahira Shah, a brilliant surgeon and busy mum.

Show bosses have promised that Sahira's storylines will explore her dark history with director of surgery Henrik Hanssen, played by Guy Henry.

Speaking to Inside Soap, Rouass commented: "Obviously she knows Hanssen and that comes into play, so people are naturally wary of her.

"They do have this history - though even I don't know what that is yet! It's what we're working on now."

Meanwhile, asked about her decision to join the programme, the actress explained: "Before Holby, I'd always avoided long-term roles. But I remember saying to my agent about a year ago that if I was going to sign up for anything, it would definitely be Holby City.

"There are some fantastic actors on the show and the quality of the work is amazing."

----------


## JustJodi

*Looks like this Hanssen guy is 11 years older than this Sharia character ( I checked the IMDb sites on both ) I do not like his character I hope whatever it is that is in their past  blows up in his face and he has to leave, thats how bad I do not like him LOL  It will be nice to have a new character/or characters on Holby,,*

----------


## Perdita

Holby City star Rosie Marcel - consultant Jac Naylor in the show - has revealed she's had to tackle her own life-threatening health scares off-screen. 

The 33-year-old actress has battled cervical cancer, the blood disorder haemophilia and a rare condition called Behcet's disease which causes inflammation of parts of the body.

Rosie, who is married to TV director Scott Bunce, told the Daily Mirror that being diagnosed with Behcet's syndrome "generally decreases life expectancy by up to 10 years".

"It's highly likely I'll die before Scott, but I'm coming to terms with that," she said.

Rosie was diagnosed with cervical cancer in 2008 but managed to fit her hospital appointments for laser treatment around filming hit BBC show Holby.

After fighting her health problems, the actress said she and Scott are in no hurry to have children just yet.

"It makes me sad that we've had to face so much during the years we've been together and now we just want to enjoy each other's company for a while," she added.


PA

----------


## Perdita

'Holby City' producer joins ITV Studios

ITV Studios has today further expanded its drama production unit by hiring Holby City series producer Myar Craig-Brown. 

Reporting to ITV Studios creative director for drama Kate Bartlett, Craig-Brown will act as an executive producer developing a raft of new scripted programming for sale in the UK and overseas.

Craig-Brown joins ITV this month from the BBC, where she has been a member of the production team behind the BAFTA-winning drama Holby City for more than ten years, most recently as series producer. 

"As we continue our strategy to grow our drama slate, it is vital that we secure the best talent in the industry," said Bartlett.

"Myar has an impressive amount of experience and skill across primetime drama content with wide audience appeal and I know she will be an invaluable addition to our great team."

Craig-Brown added: "I am delighted to be joining ITV Studios at such an important time - the long-term ambitions for drama production provide a fantastic opportunity and I look forward to working with the drama team to develop and create outstanding content."

The appointment of Craig-Brown follows the announcement that Francis Hopkinson, executive producer of DCI Banks and Wallander, is to join ITV Studios to set up a new drama unit to work alongside Bartlett's team.

Last month, ITV Studios also appointed Andrew Nicholson and Sally Evans to newly-created roles at its ITV Studios Factual (North) & Shiver division.

----------

Holdyourbreathx (27-07-2011)

----------


## Perdita

A fan of BBC medical drama Holby City helped save a woman's life by using techniques learnt from watching the soap.

Steven Edwards, 44, noticed 82-year-old Kathleen Tate collapse in a nearby supermarket car park in Cambridge.

The kitchen-fitter was able to perform CPR on Kathleen, which kept her alive for 15 minutes before paramedics arrived at the scene.

Edwards explained that he has never had any medical training, and was only able to use CPR techniques after learning the skills from fictional characters in Holby City.

Holby City producers have since said that they were pleased to hear the drama was able to be used to save somebody's life, but warned others not to rely on the programme in future situations.

"Kathleen was basically dead," Edwards told Cambridge News. "'I have never done any training for life-saving. In the back of your mind it is an instinct to save someone.

''I guess I knew what to do from watching films and TV. I love Holby City - I must have watched hundreds of episodes. It is something that anyone else would do and I was so pleased to hear she was better.''

Edwards was aided by local man Danny Collen, who first called for help at the scene. He said: "I remember sitting in my car after having been to the pharmacy and watching as [Kathleen's daughter] Jenny found her mum in the car in trouble. I ran over and called for help while Steve started giving her CPR."

Collen and Edwards were reunited with Kathleen earlier this week. Kathleen's other daughter Kathy said: "These two men are the reason my mother is still alive and we are all so grateful."

Holby City producer Justin Young said: "While we would generally advise our viewers to leave saving lives to the professionals, we are proud and delighted if we were in any way the inspiration for Steve's heroic actions.

''All of us at Holby are pleased to hear Kathleen is making a full recovery and congratulate Steve on both his quick thinking and his excellent taste in television programmes.''

----------


## Perdita

Holby City actress Tina Hobley has spoken out about contracting MRSA during a visit to hospital.

The actress, who plays Chrissie Williams on the BBC One serial drama, caught the bacterial infection in 2005 when she was receiving treatment for a broken arm.

Hobley told The Sun: "Contracting MRSA seven years ago was really awful. I have a nasty scar from it and it was just terrible.

"It's awful to think the whole thing could have been prevented if I had spoken up a bit and said, 'Please put gloves on before looking at my wounds. Please put a mask on before you breathe over my wound'."

Hobley, who did not name the hospital, continued: "Hindsight is a wonderful thing and of course I wished I had spoken out, but now I make sure I always take my own kit in.

"It's [about] being aware, and I have my own steriliser now and my own bits and pieces. I am obsessed with cleanliness."

Holby City airs on Tuesdays at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

Holby City actress Tina Hobley has spoken out about contracting MRSA during a visit to hospital.

The actress, who plays Chrissie Williams on the BBC One serial drama, caught the bacterial infection in 2005 when she was receiving treatment for a broken arm.

Hobley told The Sun: "Contracting MRSA seven years ago was really awful. I have a nasty scar from it and it was just terrible.

"It's awful to think the whole thing could have been prevented if I had spoken up a bit and said, 'Please put gloves on before looking at my wounds. Please put a mask on before you breathe over my wound'."

Hobley, who did not name the hospital, continued: "Hindsight is a wonderful thing and of course I wished I had spoken out, but now I make sure I always take my own kit in.

"It's [about] being aware, and I have my own steriliser now and my own bits and pieces. I am obsessed with cleanliness."

Holby City airs on Tuesdays at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## JustJodi

*Looking forward seeing more Holby on BBC1   even tho it was on during the Olympics  it still didn't feel right,, Ok  call me wierd LOL*

----------


## Perdita

A woman who sent Holby City star Rosie Marcel abusive messages for almost a year has been jailed.

Sarah Rumbelow, who suffers from ADHD and Asperger syndrome, was sentenced to two and a half years in jail, reports the Daily Mail.

The court heard how in 2011 the 21-year-old sent emails, tweets, SMS messages and letters to Marcel that threatened her with physical and sexual violence. 

Earlier this year, Rumbelow was charged with harassing the 37-year-old and issued with a restraining order. Her sentence was subsequently adjourned so it could be assessed as to whether her mental health issues could be treated and a non-custodial sentence issued.

However, upon being granted bail and released from custody, Rumbelow immediately began sending more abusive messages to Marcel, including one to her sister saying: "Your sister is finished. Rosie will get hers soon. Watch this space."

The actress, who plays surgeon Jac Naylor in the BBC One show, was in court for the sentencing and told reporters: "It was a just sentence. Now I just want to get on with my life."

----------


## Perdita

Holby City's Edward MacLiam has won the lead role in a new US TV pilot.

The Irish actor will star in ABC drama Big Thunder - based on Disney's roller coaster ride - according to Deadline.

MacLiam - best known for playing Greg Douglas on Holby between 2010 and 2012 - has been cast as Dr Grant Carson, a brilliant doctor in the 19th century who relocates to the frontier mining town of Big Thunder with his family.

In addition to his Holby role, MacLiam also recurred on EastEnders between 2007 and 2009 as Dr Jamie Stewart.

Also cast in the Big Thunder pilot are Twilight actor Alex Meraz, Primeval's Ruth Bradley and Resident Evil's Spencer Locke.

Locke will play Carson's teenage daughter Lizzie, while Meraz has been cast as a handsome tribesman and Bradley will star as a nanny named Nora.

Ice Age: Continental Drift scribe Jason Fuchs has penned the Big Thunder pilot, which will be exec produced by Melissa Rosenberg (Twilight).

----------


## Perdita

Rosie Marcel has married her partner in a ceremony in Las Vegas.

The actress - famous for playing Jac Naylor in the hospital drama - married Ben Stacey in a wedding she described as 'crazy and silly'.

Speaking about the day to Hello! magazine, she said: "I have always wanted to go to Vegas, so getting married there is a dream come true. 

"We wanted a crazy, silly wedding with a bit of showbiz that's all about having fun."

Marcel also revealed that she thanked her new husband in a wedding speech for restoring her confidence after her terrifying stalker ordeal.

Marcel and Stacey apparently met following her legal battle over the stalker case which led her to consider suicide. 

A woman was found guilty of sending Marcel abusive messages for over a year and is currently serving a prison sentence.

----------


## Perdita

Holby City star Niamh McGrady has revealed that she is delighted to be a regular member of the cast.

McGrady has played Mary-Claire in the show since 2009 but has only started being credited as a regular character this year.

McGrady said to Inside Soap: "I've done so many jobs between roles. I've been a cleaner, a waitress and I've worked in bars.

"Even when I was a semi-regular in Holby, I worked in a bar. People used to say to me, 'You're in Holby. What are you doing working in a bar?

"I'm so happy to be a regular on the show - it's the best place to be in the world."

McGrady's character Mary-Claire currently has feelings for doctor Harry Tressler, unaware that he has kissed her friend Gemma Wilde.

McGrady said: "She's very keen on him. Ultimately, she wants more than a fling.

"To be honest, Mary-Claire is oblivious to the spark between Gemma and Harry. She gets on very well with Gemma. But if she knew that she'd kissed Harry, she'd have something to say.

"There is a lot of game-playing going on and it will be interesting to see how it develops."

----------

JustJodi (10-07-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Holby City star Luke Roberts has been cast on new US drama Reign.

The CW TV series stars Adelaide Kane (Neighbours) as a young Mary, Queen of Scots.

Luke Roberts
Â© PA Images / Matt Crossick/PA Archive



Roberts - best known for playing Joseph Byrne on Holby between 2005 and 2011 - has been cast as Simon Westbrook, a charming but sinister English diplomat determined to destroy Mary, says Entertainment Weekly.

Prior to his casting on Reign, Roberts appeared on The CW's Beauty and the Beast for a two-episode stint.

Torrance Coombs as Bash, Alan Van Sprang as King Henry II, Rossif Sutherland as Nostradamus, Anna Walton as Diane and Megan Follows as Catherine de' Medici in 'Reign'

Â© The CW / Joss Barratt
The cast of 'Reign'


Joining him on his new show is Canadian actress Katie Boland, playing a feral, disfigured young woman whose past remains a mystery.

Reign will debut on October 10 in the US, following the season five premiere of The Vampire Diaries.

----------

